# Insulin Passports



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 26, 2012)

I have just had a phone call from my surgery regarding insulin passports.
http://www.psnc.org.uk/news.php/1398/npsa_insulin_passport_alert_deadline_is_31_august_2012

Lovely lady asked me if I had a passport so I said no and didn't want one.
It seems as if the pharmacy has said they wont issue insulin unless I have one.

Only 3 guesses as to what I suggested the pharmacist could do 
I did point out that as I had a legal prescription it was their duty to dispense that prescription and as far as I knew no law says I have to have a passport.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm pretty sure the primary purpose of these 'passports' was to avoid in-patient errors in hospitals (not that they will do that either!)


----------



## paul.johnson (Oct 26, 2012)

Just received mine,What a load of nonsense ! More bits of paper to carry,My DN says its to avoid mix ups when collecting insulin from pharmacy.lol


----------



## Caroline (Oct 26, 2012)

It seems we need passports for all kinds of things now, even if we don't intend to leave the UK


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 26, 2012)

paul.johnson said:


> Just received mine,What a load of nonsense ! More bits of paper to carry,My DN says its to avoid mix ups when collecting insulin from pharmacy.lol



My attitude would be if the pharmacist and the 2nd person who checks the prescription can't get it right then they should not be in the job. As far as I can work out it's not a legal requirement to have one and if the GP has issued the prescription and you have an exemption card for it. That's all that is needed.


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Oct 26, 2012)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I'm pretty sure the primary purpose of these 'passports' was to avoid in-patient errors in hospitals (not that they will do that either!)




That's what my DSN told me when she gave me mine a few months back & that a lot of insulins have very similar names.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 26, 2012)

whiskysmum said:


> That's what my DSN told me when she gave me mine a few months back & that a lot of insulins have very similar names.



Well if the pharmacist can not read a prescription how the pluck is s/he going to read a hand writen passport?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 26, 2012)

The last time I got some novorapid the pharmacist asked me to confirm that she was giving me the right stuff. She also asked me if I had a passport, but it was the first I'd heard about them.


----------



## Austin Mini (Oct 26, 2012)

Does that mean we are all going to get one?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 26, 2012)

Austin Mini said:


> Does that mean we are all going to get one?



I think we are supposed to:

http://www.npsa.nhs.uk/corporate/news/passport-to-safer-use-of-insulin/


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 26, 2012)

Austin Mini said:


> Does that mean we are all going to get one?



Click on the link in my first post it seems we were all meant to have a passport by August.

What's even dumber is it's for adults only. So one must assume that children use different insulin's to adults. 

Another brainless idea which is or has cost a lot of money.


----------



## bev (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi Pumper_Sue,

When I first read the headline of the thread I thought it sounded odd. But now I have read the reasons for it I think it does make sense. I am sure there have been many prescriptions mixed up and slow-acting given instead of fast and visa versa - so it does seem sensible to have some sort of extra checks. Not sure about having to carry extra paperwork though as its easy to forget or lose it. I note that under 18's arent required to have one - not sure why as the same risks are involved arent they.Bev


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 26, 2012)

bev said:


> Hi Pumper_Sue,
> 
> When I first read the headline of the thread I thought it sounded odd. But now I have read the reasons for it I think it does make sense. I am sure there have been many prescriptions mixed up and slow-acting given instead of fast and visa versa - so it does seem sensible to have some sort of extra checks. Not sure about having to carry extra paperwork though as its easy to forget or lose it. I note that under 18's arent required to have one - not sure why as the same risks are involved arent they.Bev



Hi Bev,
        two people check that prescription before it's handed over. If they can't get it right then!
What exactly is the point of having a bit of folded paper with your own hand written medication on it? The pharmacist also has a computer record of it all as well.


----------



## bev (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi Pumper_Sue,

I know what your saying but there must be some previous incidents reported to have taken things to this level - they wouldnt just decide to do this without good reason. Pharmacies can be really busy at times and if your looking at hundreds of different names of drugs then it is open to human error unfortunately and if this gives both the pharmacy and the patient peace of mind then that has to be a positive thing doesnt it.Bev


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 26, 2012)

bev said:


> Hi Pumper_Sue,
> 
> I know what your saying but there must be some previous incidents reported to have taken things to this level - they wouldnt just decide to do this without good reason. Pharmacies can be really busy at times and if your looking at hundreds of different names of drugs then it is open to human error unfortunately and if this gives both the pharmacy and the patient peace of mind then that has to be a positive thing doesnt it.Bev



Sorry no I don't agree,  I expect my prescription to be ready and correct for when I pick up 48 hours after the request. I check that prescription when I collect it as we all should.
As to how pointless............ why say it's for over 18's.
Oh and what happens if someone else picks up that prescription for you? Obviously they can not have your passport.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 26, 2012)

I suspect that there are many people out there who don't question what they are given by the pharmacist and might happily use the wrong insulin if provided, so this might be an extra barrier to mistakes being made. I agree that it's unnecessary for many though.


----------



## bev (Oct 26, 2012)

Northerner said:


> I suspect that there are many people out there who don't question what they are given by the pharmacist and might happily use the wrong insulin if provided, so this might be an extra barrier to mistakes being made. I agree that it's unnecessary for many though.




Hi Northerner,

My thoughts exactly. There are many people who have other difficulties that could mean they wont ever look at what they are being given - their trust in the pharmacist is such that they wouldnt think to look. I really dont understand the reluctance to a system that safeguards both the patient and the pharmacist/GP. Someone somewhere has identified the need for this and although it might be a nuisance carrying the card it is something that I am sure most people will get used to - they way we all remember our phones or purses.Bev


----------



## Austin Mini (Oct 26, 2012)

Hmmm what happens if you loose the passport ? No insulin then ? Hows the Mrs going to pick it up if your ill? This hasnt been thought through at all but hang about, is this another EEC brilliant idea?


----------



## bev (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi Austin Mini,

I am not sure you have to be there in person - I think they just want a card to check that what they are giving is the right insulin and check it against what is on the card. I am fairly sure they will have thought about people being bed-ridden or incapable of collecting their own prescription it is fairly common for many people - but if there is a need for presenting the card by its user then there will be proceedures in place to accommodate it.Bev


----------



## bev (Oct 26, 2012)

http://www.iddt.org/publications/free-hospital-passport/

Hi Sue,

This might help. I posted on CWD and was given the above link. It seems that this isnt compulsory - it is down to the patient as to whether they choose to take part in it or not. Judging by the amount of 'medication errors' made in hospitals I would have thought it in your best interests to take part - 32% of patients at the end of these 'medication errors' is a lot isnt it!Bev


----------



## MaryPlain (Oct 26, 2012)

Surely insulin is not the only drug where there are different varieties and strengths! I am of the view that it is the pharmacist's job to check on their computer system and against the prescription.  I can't imagine my pharmacist needing an additional bit of paper.  I don't see why it's any different from the prescription - most of these are printed now as well. If the passport is handwritten it seems like the weakest part of the chain!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 27, 2012)

bev said:


> http://www.iddt.org/publications/free-hospital-passport/
> 
> Hi Sue,
> 
> This might help. I posted on CWD and was given the above link. It seems that this isnt compulsory - it is down to the patient as to whether they choose to take part in it or not. Judging by the amount of 'medication errors' made in hospitals I would have thought it in your best interests to take part - 32% of patients at the end of these 'medication errors' is a lot isnt it!Bev



Bev,
      I know it's not compulsory. That was and is my point.

I had a phone call from my GP surgery to say unless I had a passport The pharmacist say's would *NOT* issue me with my insulin.  Someone from the Pharmacy had telephoned the surgery to tell them this.

This passport is an A4 piece of paper which you stick your prescriptions on.
You then fold this bit of paper keep it in your pocket and show it to the pharmacist.

So if you gave that bit of paper to someone else to pick up your insulin and that someone was involved in an accident, do the medics then see this bit of paper and start treating you for the non existent health problems by mistake?
Nope not thought out. 

Having used insulin for 48 years the system is just fine how it is thank you very much.


----------



## bev (Oct 27, 2012)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Bev,
> I know it's not compulsory. That was and is my point.
> 
> I had a phone call from my GP surgery to say unless I had a passport The pharmacist say's would *NOT* issue me with my insulin.  Someone from the Pharmacy had telephoned the surgery to tell them this.
> ...




Hi Pumper_Sue,

So all you need to do is explain to the Pharmacy/GP that the scheme is compulsory and you should hear no more.

Sue - clearly a paramedic would not administer medication to someone because they happen to be carrying a piece of paper detailing a medical condition!I know we hear stories of bad practice but even a useless paramedic wouldnt do that - at the very very least they would do a BG test! And presumably the person would be carrying thier own identification so not sure there is even an issue here.

If you were in a hospital situation I feel certain that most people would prefer to have details about their medication written down so that there are no 'medication errors' - but I realise that is optional and is your choice - I just dont understand why you would not want the information to be out there for the people who are caring for you. It is a safeguard that is all.

Just because something has always worked one way doesnt necessarily mean it doesnt need to change - there have clearly been many mistakes made over the years - just not to you (happily) so one shouldnt dismiss that as a potential risk. Sometimes change can be a positive.Bev


----------



## HelenM (Oct 27, 2012)

Not so long ago on a forum. I remember someone writing about being given  the wrong insulin by the chemist I think it was a mix up with one of the humulins /humalogs. They didn't notice and couldn't understand why they were having hypos.

The reason for trying to improve insulin safety is


> A review of the National Reporting and Learning System (NRLS) for the period 1 November 2003 to 1 November 2009 identified 16,600 incidents including six deaths and 12 resulting in severe harm. Of these 26 per cent were due to the wrong dose, strength or frequency and 20 per cent were due to omitted medicine. Patients being prescribed or dispensed the wrong insulin product accounted for 14 per cent of incidents. Reported incidents involved patients with type 1 or type 2 diabetes who were using insulin


.
It's not just issuing passports 'Insulin safety training is now a requirement for all those who prescribe, prepare, handle or administer insulin'
http://www.diabetes.nhs.uk/safety/


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 27, 2012)

> If you were in a hospital situation I feel certain that most people would prefer to have details about their medication written down so that there are no 'medication errors' - but I realise that is optional and is your choice - I just dont understand why you would not want the information to be out there for the people who are caring for you. It is a safeguard that is all.


When I was in hospital a few years back for a pre planned op all the details of my meds were discussed and a care plan drawn up. Which was totally ignored.

Bev you seem to mixing up the hospital passport and the insulin passport they are two different things.

My original post was bemoaning the fact that the pharmacist was telling my GP practice that unless I took part in the sceme they would not issue my insulin. Which is illegal.


----------



## DeusXM (Oct 29, 2012)

Is there an opportunity to use a difference chemists' perhaps?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 29, 2012)

DeusXM said:


> Is there an opportunity to use a difference chemists' perhaps?



Yes there is and I will give them that option.


----------



## Flutterby (Oct 30, 2012)

I was given an insulin passport about 6months or more ago.  I stuck it in the usual pile of stuff marked "can't be bothered right now" and haven't seen it since  You wait, I bet I get asked for it next time.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 30, 2012)

Only just realised that I had my annual review this morning and once again this was not mentioned at all!


----------



## ukjohn (Oct 30, 2012)

I collect 8x5 packets of insulin from my Chemist every month. I've not heard anything about this passport either.

John.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 30, 2012)

ukjohn said:


> I collect 8x5 packets of insulin from my Chemist every month. I've not heard anything about this passport either.
> 
> John.



I collect 4 vials every 6 months. Must admit to knowing about the passports, but not heard of anyone using them or being threatened for non compliance to a voluntary sceme.


----------



## Austin Mini (Oct 30, 2012)

Every year (usually in February) my chemist asks to review my prescription with her (the pharmacist). I usually start by telling her 'this is a complete waste of time' as I have no input as to my prescription in that if I complain to my Doctor then I could be seen as a troublemaker and may be asked to leave the practice. So we go through my prescription list and I walk away for another year BUT the pharmacist is happy to tick my box on her list of patients and await for next year. I will not (if given the choice) be wanting a passport as its something else to loose and all the chemist staff know me by my first name, Mr Austin S Cooper.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 30, 2012)

Ah but the pharmacist it's not a waste of time as they get paid ?100 per patient to do that check.


----------



## martindt1606 (Oct 31, 2012)

I saw the GP surgery nurse for an annual review yesterday and she asked if I had received a passport.  When I said no she spent 5 minutes going through hundreds of plastic cards before saying she didn't have a card for the novorapid vials I now need for the pump - so she gave me one of the old cardboard cards and asked me to write in the insulin.

I wouldn't expect the Chemist to ask for one of these passports as I am always welcomed with Good Morning / Afternoon Mr T....... when I walk through the door.


----------



## Garthion (Oct 31, 2012)

My chemist is right next door to my work, and I'm known to all of the staff there so when I go to get my prescription (they do the running to the Doc's for me) they just hand it over with a "Morning Dale," or "Afternoon Dale" Don't even need my surname. 

When I stated on the Pump they had a bit of difficulty getting the Novorapid vials at first, but now they keep a minimum of 6 in stock in case I need extras during the month (haven't yet but who knows what may happen)

The passport thing is a good idea if you regularly visit different chemists but if you go to one specific chemist why should it be needed?

It could also be useful if you needed to visit a doctor's whilst in another part of the country and required a vial/penfil of insulin, so I can see some uses, but not if you don't go anywhere or use just one chemist.


----------

